# Coding Pregnancy confirmation visit vs Initial OB visit



## sjcarlile07 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am trying to find out what the documentation and coding rules are relating to coding a pregnancy confirmation visit vs the Initial OB visit.

If the patient comes in just for the pregnancy confirmation (UA), can the provider see the patient and bill for an office visit (new or established) on the same day?  This is assuming all E&M coding guidelines are met. Or do they have to bill just for the UA and then bill for the 0501F visit at the next "initial" OB visit?

Also for partial global services, i.e. first 2 visits and patient transfers, the requirements for OB care documentation are not consistent with E&M documentation requirements, however, we are allowed to bill these visits with the appropriate E&M codes.  I just want to confirm this is allowed.

Thank you!!!!

Stacy Carlile, CPC


----------



## kathyvl74 (Feb 9, 2017)

if the pregnancy has not already been confirmed, you can bill a confirmation visit. If the prenatal record is started that same day, you can not.


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Feb 9, 2017)

I agree as long as the pregnancy has not been confirmed by another provider.  Here is some guidance taken directly from the ACOG website (see attachment). The 1st 1-3 visits would be billed with E/M codes if the patient transfers care.


----------



## sjcarlile07 (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you both so much!!!


----------

